# Welchen E-Motor für 2,70 Schlauchboot



## xaru (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo Boardies,

da ja bei vielen die Raubfischsaison schon begonnen hat nun mal eine Frage an Leute die sich auskennen

Ich hab ein Plastimo Annexe 270 PF, also ein Schlauchboot wo ich jetzt einen vernünftigen E-Motor suche, mit dem ich Hauptsächlich zum Schleppen auf Raubfisch, vertikal fischen und  aber auch zum Montagen Rausschleppen beim Karpfenangeln brauche. 

Zu den Gewässern, da ist so ziemlich alles vertreten von 20 ha - 1000 ha  Hab mir die Minn Kota Endura c2 Serie ins Auge gefasst, hab nur ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wie viel lb ich da nehmen soll, bin ich zb auf einem 500 ha See unterwegs und da geht Wind möchte ich schon noch zügig voran kommen. Da kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das der kleine 30lb damit fertig wird, aber wenn doch wird das dann wohl extrem auf die Batterie gehen.

Naja, bin mal gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen :g


----------



## 0din (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor für 2,70 Schlauchboot*

Hallo xaru

Ich hatte mal das selbe Boot und es hat mir gute Dienste geleistet.
Ich war damas sogar auf dem Vännern damit unterwegs natürlich nur in den Buchten.
Als Motor hatte ich den VX 28 und war total untermotorisiert,milde gesagt.
Meine Empfehlung währe das 50er oder 55er Endura c2 Modell
je stärker je besser.
gruß Kai


----------



## xaru (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor für 2,70 Schlauchboot*

ah ok, hat jmd dann auch erfahrung mit den großen rhino motoren?

die sind  ja im preis deutlich billiger als die minn kota


----------



## Eckhaard (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor für 2,70 Schlauchboot*

Hab den RX-V54. Der macht schon gut Fahrt und kommt auch gegen starken Wind an. Hab allerdings keinen Vergleich zu einem anderen Modell.


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor für 2,70 Schlauchboot*



xaru schrieb:


> ah ok, hat jmd dann auch erfahrung mit den großen rhino motoren?
> 
> die sind  ja im preis deutlich billiger als die minn kota



Höchstwahrscheinlich sind die Rhino, Shakesspare und noch ein paar andere alle dieselben!

Die Minn Kotas haben im Gegensatz zu den (oder dem) anderen eine Stufenlose Regelung der Geschwindigkeit. 

Mein Kumpel nutzt auch ein 200 Euro 55lbs billig Teil und hat damit nie Ärger, während ein anderer Kumpel ein Minn Kota Maxxum gleich am ersten Tag kaputt ging. Soviel dazu...

Von der Schubkraft würde ich minimum 44 lbs nehmen, 50 sind aber schon besser. Vor allem weil du auch auf großen Seen mit ordentlich Ladung noch sicher unterwegs bist. Lieber gleich 50 Euro mehr ausgeben und dann für Jahre auf der sicheren Seite sein.

Die Stufenlose Regelung der Minn Kotas ist schon geil. Und der Enduro (am ehesten mit den anderen Vergleichbar) kostet auch nicht die Welt mehr. Ich wüsste zur Zeit selber nicht, welchen Hersteller ich nehmen würde, tendenziell aber Minn Kota.


----------



## xaru (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor für 2,70 Schlauchboot*

Tendier da auch schon mehr zum Minn Kota, wäre denke ich beim 55lb mit ca. 350 Euronen dabei. Zu bedenken ist aber eben das der große Rhino gleich mal ca. 150 Euro billger ist 

Elendiger Teufelskreis, aber ich denke mal Qualität hat eben seinen Preis #q


----------



## Stxkx1978 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor für 2,70 Schlauchboot*

hatte den rhino vx54 vorher am 5m Schlauchboot.ist ein super Motor.hat knapp über 7kmh alleine gemacht.(wenns windstill ist)
habe zZ nen traxxis 80,mit dem machte ich knapp über 8kmh. der kostet aber auch das vierfache.dem macht der Gegenwind fast nix aus.
beim rhino war das schon anders.wird aber beim 55 mk auch nicht anders sein.
stufenlos wäre da erst der traxxis,und der kostet knapp 500.

ich würde dir bei dem kleinen schlauchi zum rhino vx 54 raten.bestes preis,- leistungsverhältnis.
und falls es nach einem jahr was anderes wird,ob boot oder Motor kannst du ihn noch super verkaufen.
bei ebay gehen die alten weissen ja für 140-160€ weg,krank#q

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Astarod (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor für 2,70 Schlauchboot*

Also ich habe ein 240er Plastimo und wußte auch nicht was ich so brauche!Inner Bucht habe ich einen 32lb Yamaha für 80 Euro ersteigert und ich muß sagen,der reicht mir völlig aus!
Mit ner 70 ah Batterie fahr ich den ganzen Tag umher und zum schleppen ist der mMn auch top#6


----------



## Stxkx1978 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor für 2,70 Schlauchboot*

hm,wäre mit der aussage etwas vorsichtig!
warst du damit schonmal auf nem grossen gewässer, auf dem (weil man den Horizont wegen bergen und wäldern nicht sieht) plötzlich ein Unwetter auftaucht?
und du gegen den wind zurück und den hafen musst?

ich hatte das. und da war auch der stärkste 12v zu schwach.ich kam im 5. gang kaum vorran. wäre ich da im dritten geblieben(was deinen 30lbs entspricht) wäre garnichts mehr gegangen.

du hast mit so einem Motor absolut keine Reserven !!!


Gruss
Daniel


----------



## xaru (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor für 2,70 Schlauchboot*

rein aus Erfahrung kenn ich den Wind, schöne Böhen bei einem 100 ha See reichen da schon. Nur noch die Überlegung ob Minn Kota oder Rhino ... |krach:


----------



## DingoDong (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor für 2,70 Schlauchboot*

Könnte nen gebrauchten Rhino VX 44 abgeben, da ich auf Ipilot Wechsel.


----------



## Broiler (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor für 2,70 Schlauchboot*

Ich würde mal noch Motorguide in den Ring werfen, die großen Motoren sind auch sehr gut und frei von Schaltsdtufen, habe die 55er Salzwasserversion und bin damit sehr zufrieden, bis auf das viel zu kurze Kabel. Broiler#h


----------



## Droggelbecher (19. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor für 2,70 Schlauchboot*

Ich würde das Thema gleich mal nutzen um nicht ein neues eröffnen zu müssen. 
Mein Schlauchboot ist 320cm lang und wiegt um die 50kg. Gefahren wird meist mit 2 Personen und bisher auch nur auf einem See mit 150ha. Schleppen ist nicht erlaubt also bleibt es
 beim einfach Spinnangeln.

Sind die oben genannten Modelle, sprich "Rhino VX 54" oder "MK Enduro c2 55lbs", dann auch für mich angebracht?


----------



## Eckhaard (22. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor für 2,70 Schlauchboot*

kurz: ja.


----------



## Droggelbecher (23. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor für 2,70 Schlauchboot*

Mehr wollt ich auch gar nicht hören...danke


----------

